# Question. Ford I6 powered chipper



## Larrythetreeguy (Apr 29, 2012)

How do I find out the manufacture and what type of chipper (make & model) it is


----------



## Aaron441 (Apr 30, 2012)

A picture might help. SOembody on here will recognize it.


----------

